# Mavericks F Nowitzki to defend Shootout title



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

DALLAS (Ticker) - Looking for his first MVP at the end of the
season, Dirk Nowitzki hopes to defend another title at its
midway point.

After last season's historic win in the Shootout, Nowitzki will
again launch from the arc on NBA All-Star Saturday night in Las
Vegas on February 17.

The 7-foot Nowitzki made history by becoming the tallest winner
of the 3-point shooting contest last season in Houston,
defeating Seattle's Ray Allen and Washington's Gilbert Arenas in
the final round.

It was not a dominating performance by Nowitzki, whose winning
score of 18 matched the lowest total since 2000, but he is
looking forward to coming back and improving on that number.
The other competitors for this year's event will be announced on
Thursday."

"It's a fun event. I've been in it now three times and was able
to win it last year," Nowitzki said. "It's an honor just to be
selected, to be one of the best shooters in this league, in
this world. So, hopefully, I can go down there and have some
fun. We'll see who wins it."

One of the best shooting big men in the history of the game,
Nowitzki joined Larry Bird, Glen Rice and Peja Stojakovic as the
only forwards to win in the 21-year history of the event. None
of those winners were taller than 6-10.

With Allen known as one of the purest shooters in the league,
Nowitzki was not the favorite last season, but at the 2007
event, the bright lights of Las Vegas will be focused on his
attempt at a repeat. His stellar season only heightens the
expectations.

Having an MVP-caliber campaign, Nowitzki is averaging 29.4
points and 9.4 rebounds while notching career highs in field
goal percentage (49 percent) and 3-point accuracy (41.5).

Most importantly, however, the superstar forward has led the
Mavericks to the NBA's best record (40-9) through 47 games and
has cemented Dallas as a favorite to return to the NBA Finals in
June.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Basketball News said:


> Most importantly, however, the superstar forward has led the
> Mavericks to the NBA's best record (40-9) through *47 *games and
> has cemented Dallas as a favorite to return to the NBA Finals in
> June.


Is it just me or.... 40 + 9 = 49

Oh well... just a minor detail. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Basketball News said:


> Having an MVP-caliber campaign, *Nowitzki is averaging 29.4
> points* and 9.4 rebounds while notching career highs in field
> goal percentage (49 percent) and 3-point accuracy (41.5).


Where did that number come from? Last I checked he was hovering around 25ppg.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Where did that number come from? Last I checked he was hovering around 25ppg.


LOL... maybe it's the last 5 games? 10 games? :whoknows:

Maybe it could be from 1/2 - 1/6 or something odd like that? LOL...

Media attention = greater chance of MVP, so I am not going to correct him. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, if the article has several errors in it, how do we even know if he's going to participate? :sadbanana:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's official now:

NEW YORK, Feb. 8, 2007 – The Dallas Mavericks' *Dirk Nowitzki* will look to defend his title in this year's Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout which will be held on NBA All-Star Saturday Night presented by EA SPORTS™, Feb. 17 at Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas. 

Nowitzki, who will make his sixth NBA All-Star appearance this year, won last year’s closely contested event in Houston. He aims to become the first back-to-back winner since Peja Stojakovic, winner of the competition in 2002 and 2003. The seven-footer will face 2006 runner-up and Eastern Conference All-Star starter *Gilbert Arenas* of the Washington Wizards, Cleveland Cavaliers guard *Damon Jones*, Miami Heat forward and the NBA’s leader in three-point shooting percentage *Jason Kapono*, Memphis forward *Mike Miller*, as well as Nowitzki’s Dallas teammate, *Jason Terry*. 

http://www.nba.com/allstar2007/news/threepoint_070208.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... JET got invited again!

That's a surprise.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Watch out for Kapono - that dude's unconscious.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No Ray Allen? Odd.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> No Ray Allen? Odd.


Had to make room for JET... LOL!

After what happened to JHo, they probably want to make the city happy by inviting another member....

:whoknows:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Not gonna lie, I like JET over Dirk this year.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

The winner will either be Dirk or Arenas


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Not gonna lie, I like JET over Dirk this year.


Not the way JET has been shooting the ball this year... he's been pretty sketchy from deep. not his usual self.


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

Have to say, I think Kapono's gonna win this thing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Dirk Nowitzki, Mavericks: Not only is Dirk the defending champ, he's the best 7-foot shooter in the history of orange, and he's tied for 10th this season at 43 percent from beyond the arc.
> 
> Dirk barely won last year’s shootout, scratching and clawing his way to the final round where he beat Gilbert Arenas 18-16. This year he devastates the competition Bird-style.


http://www.nba.com/fantasy/features/ltf_070209.html

Case closed. Might as well just give Dirk the trophy right now....

LOL... j/k


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

> It seems like it's Gilbert’s world right now, and he's great enough to run the table Fats Domino-style


Fats Domino?!?!?!?:lol: 

I think he means Minnesota Fats...what a moron!:stupid:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

im still taking dirk on this one


----------

